# white spot on 10 month old baby gums



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi there
my 10 month old daughter has 2 bottom teeth and 2 top teeth on her lower gum there is a white spot which looks like a tooth coming through but isnt, its definetly a little spot, do you know what this could be she has been drooling alot, but i guess this will be because of her 2 top teeth which have recently come through!!

doesnt seem to be bothering her, but have made her an app t see our gp anyway, thanks for reading cheryl x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Peachee,

Sorry about the delay in reply  

How did it go with the gp??

Luv V xxx


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hiya, its no problem

ddint take her to the docs as it went b4 i could get an app, even still would of liked to know what it was, any ideas cheryl xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I think it may have been where the tooth was breaking through...maybe she had a little bit of an infection there.

Different to say for sure without seeing it.

Do you think it may have been a mouth ulcer?

Jxx


----------

